
Who wants a Joost inivitation? Have 2 left. - theudude2002

======
raju
I do, I do... raju.gandhi@gmail.com ... Thanks!

~~~
theudude2002
Is on it's way...

------
raju
@ theudude2002 Thank you, just got it... Much appreciated!!!

~~~
theudude2002
never mind

------
danw
I've got invites to give too. Just ping me if you want one.

